# Apache pier prices ?



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

heading down to Kingston Plantation/Margate towers next to Apache pier the week of Easter. Cant find what the pier charges to fish for a day. Do they offer a weekly pass ? I have fished the pier in previous years on vacation but always drove there and paid to get into the Campground to fish the pier. If I walk the beach to the pier do they still charge to walk on pier? Any answers appreciated.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, they still charge to walk on the pier ($1) and also to fish ($9 for two rods)


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*Just to add*

They do offer a weekly pass also, great group on the pier. Usually.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Salt in My Veins said:


> Yes, they still charge to walk on the pier ($1) and also to fish ($9 for two rods)


Sorry, it might be$8.50. All I know is when I go there, I hand them a $10 bill and I don't get a lot back.


----------



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Here are prices for fishing apache pier

There is a parking charge of 2.00 this is a all day pass 

the prices to BOTTOM FISH apache are as follows 

8.50 per person over 13 years old this allows you to bring 2 rods

4.00 per person 12 and younger this allows you to bring 2 rods

7 day punch pass is 48.60 this can be used any 7 days until the end of the year.

151.50 for a 30 day bottom pass this can be used any 30 days until the end of the year.

243.00 for annual bottom pass this is good for 1 year from date of purschase. this includes an annual parking pass



The prices to KING FISH at Apache are as follows You are allowed the following rods to KING FISH with 1 anchor rod, 1 fighting rod and 2 bait rods


19.00 per person 13 and over 

75.60 for 7 day king punch pass good until the end of year

189.00 for 30 day king punch pass this is good until the end of the year

351.00 for a annual king pass good for 1 year from date of purchase. the annual pass also includes a parking pass.

Any questions call 843-497-6486


----------



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

all prices quoted include tax


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey man whats been going on down there(Apache)? The fish starting to make it worth my day trips? Have not been down since the wedding, can't wait. If I don"t make it before then, see you on the 21st of April.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info, see you on the pier the week of April 7th !!


----------



## goout4fish (Mar 19, 2008)

The fishing has been picking up. whiting are the main fish right now. There have been some flounder and drum here and there. the blues should be coming any day now.


----------

